# DVR Freezing During Playback...



## Cobra5wood (Aug 17, 2004)

My Directv DVR starting freezing up last night watching a replay for the NEC golf tournament. It was as though I kept hitting the pause button and I wasn't. During these freeze-ups, I was unable to communicate to the DVR from the remote to do things such as stop watching the program, etc. Is this a symptom of a hard disk too full or a failing hard disk? The unit is only 10 months old.

:nono:


----------



## DrDon (Aug 6, 2005)

What was the weather like when the program was recorded?


----------



## Cobra5wood (Aug 17, 2004)

DrDon said:


> What was the weather like when the program was recorded?


It definitely is not weather related. Shows I had previously recorded on my Directivo and that had played OK in the past now freeze or pause numerous times while playing. It invariably is a hard disk failure.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Is the unit well ventilated?


----------



## Cobra5wood (Aug 17, 2004)

CCarncross said:


> Is the unit well ventilated?


Yes it is. The reason I have concluded it was a hard drive failure is that previously recorded programs that used to play OK now also freeze up intermittantly during playback. I just installed a replacement DVR from Value Electronics. They are easy to do business with. Received my new R-10 4 days after my order!


----------



## DTVtechman (Oct 1, 2005)

DTV
MESSAGES AND SETUP
RESTART OR RESET SYSTEM
CLEAR AND DELETE EVERYTHING


Will fix this problem 99 times out of 100.

No need to spend money on a replacement before trying this.


----------

